# Impossible d'installer des applis



## T0nioGen (17 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,

Depuis aujourd'hui je n'arrive plus à installer sur mon iPhone 4S (iOS 5.1) des applications directement depuis l'App Store. Quand j'appuie sur "Installer" l'icône de l'appli apparaît mais reste sur "En attente". J'ai rallumé l'iPhone, essayé de réinstaller l'appli, Reconnecté mon compte iTunes ça ne marche toujours pas !

Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Heartillly (18 Mars 2012)

salut, moi c'est pareil depuis la maj plus moyen de prendre des apps et j'ai le même message d'erreur que toi, que doit on faire?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2012)

Une question stupide, désolé de la poser, mais c'est souvent les choses les plus évidentes qu'on ne voit pas...: êtes vous certains d'avoir encore assez de place sur votre iPhone ?
Il ne faut pas oublier qu'un application a besoin d'un espace de deux à trois fois sa taille pour s'installer.
Par ailleurs vos symtômes, à tous les deux, ressemblent à ce qui m'arrive quand je manque de place sur mon iPad...


----------



## Heartillly (18 Mars 2012)

Merci Bigdidou de répondre, Oui oui j'ai encore plein de place..; et c'est vraiment lorsque j'ai tapé le mot de passe que l'app apparait puis disparait direct de l'écran et l'erreur s'affiche.. et cela depuis la maj


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2012)

Heartillly a dit:


> Merci Bigdidou de répondre, Oui oui j'ai encore plein de place..; et c'est vraiment lorsque j'ai tapé le mot de passe que l'app apparait puis disparait direct de l'écran et l'erreur s'affiche.. et cela depuis la maj



J'ai l'impression que vous n'avez pas le même problème... Je suis quasi certain que pour Alex250, cest un problème de place, ces app qui se mettent en attente.
Mais toi, l'icône disparaît avec un message d'erreur.
Mais quel message d'erreur s'affiche, au fait ?


----------



## Heartillly (18 Mars 2012)

merci de répondre a nouveau, le message erreur est: "une erreur inconnue est survenue" juste âpres avoir tapé le mot de passe licône de l'app apparait, disparait direct et le message apparait, il n'y  même pas de numéro d'erreur.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2012)

Remercie pas, c'est le principe des forum 
Enfin, je crois...
Si ton problème persiste après redémarrage de l'iPhone et déconnexion/reconnexion sur l'ITS, à part une retauration, je ne vois pas...

Tu peux toujours demander de l'aide sur l'Epress Lane d'Apple, mais bien souvent, ça se solde par une restauration, ceci dit, ils vérifient certainement au passage si quelque chose ne cloche pas sur ton compte...

Et puis, ils sont vraiment très aimables. Presque trop... Ou on n'est plus habitués...


----------



## Heartillly (18 Mars 2012)

alors je l'ai éteins et rallumé au moins 6x et ça persiste par contre ITS je ne sais pas ce que c'est...
Je vais suivre ton conseil et laisser un message sur l'express lane.
Lorsqu'on fait une restauration on perd tout? contact, message, mail, photos, ect...?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Mars 2012)

Heartillly a dit:


> alors je l'ai éteins et rallumé au moins 6x et ça persiste par contre ITS je ne sais pas ce que c'est...
> Je vais suivre ton conseil et laisser un message sur l'express lane.
> Lorsqu'on fait une restauration on perd tout? contact, message, mail, photos, ect...?



ITS = ituneStore ou AppleStore

Pour ta question, non, si tu fais une sauvegarde avant de ton iPhone, soit sur iTunes, soit sur iCloud, et que tu utilises cette sauvegarde lors de la restauration.
En espérant qu'elle ne restaurera pas ton problème...


----------



## Nonome77 (18 Mars 2012)

J'ai moi aussi le même problème avec mon iPhone 4 sous iOS 5.1. J'ai résolu "provisoirement" le problème en reinitialisant les réglages de l'iPhone. Mais le problème revient de manière récurrente. Vivement une mise à jour !


----------



## Heartillly (18 Mars 2012)

oki merci beaucoup des conseils, j'ai envoyé un message sur l'express lane, je vous dirai quoi!


----------



## T0nioGen (18 Mars 2012)

Merci pour toutes vos réponses. Malheureusement le problème n'est toujours pas résolu. Et ce n'est pas un problème de place car il me reste encore 2,2 Go de mémoire et les applis que j'essaie d'installer pèsent moins de 10 Mo. 

Par ailleurs il se trouve que parfois, l'appli à installer reste sur "En attente" puis quelques minutes plus tard elle s'installe mais après avoir essayé de l'installer plusieurs fois !

Autre point à souligner, ces mêmes applis s'installent sans problème sur mon iPad 3 (iOS 5.1) et dans ma bibli iTunes. Par contre certaines applis iPhone ne peuvent pas s'installer sur l'iPad car soi-disant 'Incompatible" (ex: appli "Orange et moi")

Voilà, si quelqu'un pouvait trouver la solution aux problèmes ce serait génial !

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Heartillly (19 Mars 2012)

Salut, 
Matignouf a ecrit:
Essayez cette manip' : 

Dans reglages > store > identifiant apple , déconnectez  vous/reconnectez vous ! Et là, magie ! Pour moi ca a marché, bonne  chance !

Ça a fonctionné pour moi^^, merci encore a lui!


----------



## fr33lance (22 Mars 2012)

Salut,

Même souci depuis une semaine. C'est vraiment chiant, impossible de faire la moindre maj ou le moindre achat sur l'app store. Les apps restent bloquées à "en attente" malgré les 10go dispo sur mon iPhone 4 32go.Pour le coup, la déconnection/reconnection  prônée par heartilly n'a pas fonctionnée pour moi 



Demain je tente une restauration..


----------



## drs (22 Mars 2012)

Est ce que vos problemes ne viendraient pas des nouvelles conditions generales de l'app store sorties il n'y a pas longtemps?
Les avez vous validees?


----------



## fr33lance (23 Mars 2012)

Après une restauration puis réinitialisation des réglages cela semble Fonctionner à nouveau.Cependant à chaque achat sur l'appstore j'ai le message suivant "Player Extreme et 6 autres programmes n'ont pas pu être installés correctement veuillez réessayer ultérieurement" avec un bouton OK. En cliquant sur ok l'installation commence normalement... (sachant que player extrême est bien installé sur l'iPhone depuis belle lurette !)


J'espère juste que cela ne va pas recommencer.


----------



## Magaly-Magalosh (13 Janvier 2013)

Bonsoir,
J'ai acheté un Iphone il y a quelques jours, tout allait bien jusqu'à hier où j ai voulu télécharger des musiques payantes! J'en ai acheté 2/3 et quand j ai voulu en télécharger une dernière, ça a été refusé par ma banque et depuis, je n'arrive plus telecharger aucunes applications, même gratuites! Ca me dis VERIFICATINS NECESSAIRES TOUCHEZ CONTINUER POUR VS CONNECTER PUIS REVISEZ ET CONFIRMEZ LES MODIFACATIONS, ensuite j arrive sur la page où sont enregistrées mes coordonnées bancaires, je retape tt correctement, je valide et ça me remets sur la page me manrquant UN PB DE FACTURATION EST APPARU LORS D UN ACHAT PRECEDENT METTREZ VOTRE MODE DE PAIEMENT A JOUR!
Ca vous est deja arrivé?! Comment faire? Merci


----------



## Jennyfafa (23 Mai 2014)

Bonjour, 

Depuis une semaine je n'arrive plus à télécharger les application sur mon Iphone 4 via AppStore, une fenetre s'affiche:"Impossibles de télécharger cette application pour l'instant" Que faire??? Aidez moi SVP


----------



## sunnlight (26 Septembre 2015)

Bonsoir 
Honnêtement ça devient infernal plusieurs de suite que les app n'arrivent pas a s'installer ou encore quelles se ferment au lancement 
Mais que se passe t'il chez Apple ?


----------



## AntoineDP (27 Septembre 2015)

Les serveurs ne doivent pas suivre les activations et autres retelechargment de sauvegarde iCloud vu le lancement du 6s et peut être la demande de la Chine qui vient s'ajouter au reste du monde... Et ajouter à ça le bug de l'app slicing et plus personne n'a accès réellement à l'appstore et autres maj du système
Mais je suis dans le même cas que vous ....


----------



## CBi (3 Octobre 2015)

Problème un peu similaire pour moi = j'ai passé mon iPad1 (donc sous iOS 5.1.1) à mon fils, qui a une Apple ID relativement récente, identique à son compte iCloud, donc en xxx@icloud.com 
L'iPad réinitialisé et configuré à son nom, l'App Store est bien loggé sous son Apple ID, mais quand arrive le moment d'acheter une app, il faut rentrer le mot de passe et là erreur = "_l'opération demandée requiert la mise à jour avec la dernière version d'iOS_". 

Curieusement, si je me connecte à l'App Store avec mon Apple ID, aucun problème. Si mon fils se connecte avec son Apple ID "iCloud.com" à l'App Store sur son iPhone qui tourne sous iOS 7.1, aucun problème non plus.


----------



## lilian0131 (10 Janvier 2018)

moi sa me met _*Impossible d installer cette application *_avec mon iphone 4s sous IOS 7.1.2


----------

